# Makes my blood boil



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 15, 2018)

When I see pictures like this on a 'For Sale' post it really makes me angry.
Why do some people think its ok to allow an animal to suffer like this simply because they dont know how to look after them? There are plenty of places where one can seek out help & advice. We have this amazing thing these days called the internet with the experiences of millions of keepers available at the click of a button.
Then to try to sell the animal on while in this state to some-other unsuspecting fool. (This is no better than trying to sell a dog with mange)
This people is why you need to do research before you get any new animal. Buy from people who offer you ongoing support and help.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 15, 2018)

Poor thing may need a soak for a while


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie daley (Jul 16, 2018)

Poor thing, have you messaged the seller?


----------



## Pythonlover007 (Jul 16, 2018)

That's disgusting. How is it possible to not realize or care for the state it is in? 
What did they say about the condition it was in?


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 16, 2018)

I don’t think they knew /care about the condition. I have seen the post mentioned by Paul and when I last saw it, he seemed to have ignored all msgs regarding its setup and shed

Let’s not forget the empty water bowl


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 16, 2018)

The thread was taken down and advice on care/management given by admin.
I did notice the empty water dish too.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2018)

They obviously don't know what they're doing, they probably bought it from a pet shop, along with the red sand, and were probably advised that keeping it on red sand would be fine. Other than the bad slough it doesn't look to be in bad condition (small for its age, and a really crap setup, but that's probably the result of advice they received from people claiming to know what they were talking about). They're selling it, probably partly because they don't know what they're doing and want to get out of it.

I wouldn't lose sleep or let my blood boil over this. If anyone is to blame, it is probably the people who gave them advice, probably staff in a shop.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 16, 2018)

Im not looking for someone to blame I just cant believe anyone would advertise an animal in this state.
Bad sheds happen, particularly in winter, no water and a bad shed is really poor. The set up is dire but not a rare thing to see.

Trying to sell an animal in this condition is a bad advert for the hobby and those involved in it. Just another opportunity for those who choose to bash snake keepers to get on their soap box and if we condone the selling of animals in this condition we deserve the criticism.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 17, 2018)

Yep, it is a bad look. Most non snake people probably wouldn't even realise it looks bad though. I often see pretty bizarre pictures in ads, like snakes sitting next to their own **** or with some obvious thing which should have been fixed before taking the picture. Many people just aren't particularly conscientious.


----------

